# Gulp 3" Minnow, Pumpkinseed



## Sir Bob (Jan 29, 2007)

I know this is a favorite soft plastic for most. As I have not used it much I was wondering what species will go for it. I know flatties will go them but what else have you guys caught on them? 
Thanks
Damien


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

Others = Grassy Sweetlip, Squire, Bream, Tailor, Pike, Tarpon, Whiting, GT, Grinner, Assorted "rubbish" fish.

They are a top plastic.


----------



## Sir Bob (Jan 29, 2007)

thought it might have been a little more versatile than that :lol:


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Try for anything!!!


----------



## sam60 (Aug 30, 2005)

Salmon dont mind them and trevally and Wrasse and goatfish.


----------



## Jamie Robley (Mar 24, 2007)

jt


----------



## DiveYak (Feb 5, 2007)

Speaking to the bloke at my tackle shop yesterday and he said that they sell more of that specific SP than any other :shock:


----------



## Bart70 (Jan 28, 2007)

These are my 'primary' soft plastic - I use 3 packets of these to every 1 of anything else.

Species I have caught - Flatties, Whiting, Salmon, Tailor, Rock Cod, Sgt Baker, Snapper, Crimson Wrasse, Maori Wrasse, Leatherjacket, Shovel-Nose shark, Banjo Shark, Stingrays, Sole, Pike.

While may of these are considered nuisance fish - it does demonstate that these are a pretty versatile SP to have in ones tackle box. I would consider these to be my best 'flattie' SP by far - and often the same one will catch you up to 5 flatties before they are destroyed/mangled enough to require replacing.

Cheers,
Bart70


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

BCF have gulps on sale at the moment. I've got a BIG collection of plastics but I find I always take 1 or 2 packets of gulps, 'cause they work. I've always been a fan of Starlo's lures but I usually sprayed them with used some kind of scent. The gulps come all smelled up.


----------



## Sir Bob (Jan 29, 2007)

thanks for the replies guys, has any caught or know of someone who has caught Jacks on them?


----------

